

ShowHN: SitemapFX – Check sitemaps for keywords - Uchikoma
http://www.sitemapfx.com

======
Uchikoma
Coded SitemapFX over the weekend to compare Scala Play 2.2 with my Liftweb
experiences. Also I had some need to look more into sitemap.xml files, so why
not create a simple service. Enjoy.

Open for any feedback and for things you think might be good extensions of
functionality. Thanks.

